# [Gelöst] Kde deutsch englisch problem

## linux88

Hallo zusammen,

ICh habe wieder ein neus Problem:

Ich hatte nach der Installation von Kde ein gemisch von deutsch und Englisch das wollte ich so natürlich nicht haben entweder ganz in Englisch oder in Deutsch bevorzugt Deutsch.

Nach langen googel konnte ich nichts hilfreiches finden mir ist jedoch in der kosnole was aufgefallen wenn ich dort befehle eingebe stand dort immer:

```
Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.  Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

Über diese Meldung bin ich von google hierdrauf gestoßen http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/15948/locale-not-supported-by-c-library.html?s=e64d71a9a2fc1347ab8d90fdcfa93284aeb6877f

Ich habe nach lesen von  dieser seite meine   

```
/etc/env.d/02locale
```

  und   

```
/etc/locale.gen
```

 angepasst  und im anschluss  

```
lacal-gen
```

  und 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 durchgeführt   nach einen logout und login hatte ich alles in deutsch außer die Terminal ausgabe was auch so sein sollte

Vor lauter Freude habe ich mein notebook ausgemacht und bin schlafen gegenagen  nach einen restart am nächsten morgen war wieder alles wie am anfang  halb deutsch halb englisch wie kann das sein ?

Seit dem Restart hab ich auch was neus in der konsole stehen 

```
!!! Invalid PORTDIR_OVERLAY (not a dir): '/usr/local/portage'

```

Das hatte ich vor den restart nicht ist also auch neu hinzugekommen 

Jetzt habe ich einfach wieder alles wiederholt  leider bekomme ich es nicht wieder hin das ich alles auf deutsch habe.

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen

Hier ein auszug von  02locale:

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_TIME=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NAME=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_ALL=""

```

und einmal die lockae.gen

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

GrußLast edited by linux88 on Tue Jun 19, 2012 9:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

die de_DE.UTF-8 locale exisitiert bei dir nicht.. Da bei dir diese in der locale.gen nicht enthalten ist;)

----------

## linux88

Okay soll heißen ich trage de_DE.UTF-8  mit rein und mache dann 

```
locale-gen
```

 und 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

  ?

Oder wie sol ich das machen ?

gruß

EDIT: Habs hinbekommen

Meine 02locale sieht nun so aus

```
LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_TIME=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_MONETARY=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_MESSAGES=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_PAPER=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_NAME=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_ADDRESS=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_TELEPHONE=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_MEASUREMENT=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_IDENTIFICATION=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

```

und meine local-gen so:

```
#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Jetzt habe ich alles in deutsch wie ich es haben möchte ist es den auch so zu Empfehlen oder gibt es dort etwas was ich verbessern könnte ?

----------

